# => Don't Steel my Blue! <=



## user79 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi girls. I've been away from Specktra for a bit, sorry, I've been really busy lately. Thought I'd make up for it with a FOTD using Steel Blue (which hasn't been getting nearly enough of my love lately.) 
































Products I used for this look.

Face:
Revlon Skinlights Fluid in Neutral Light
Clinique Stick foundation
L'Oreal True Match concealer
MAC Blossoming Blushcreme
MAC Pink Swoon blush
MAC Shimpagne MSF

Eyes:
MAC Paint in Untitled
MAC Shadestick Sea Me (the blue one)
MAC White pigment
MAC Carbon e/s
MAC Steel Blue pigment
L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof mascara
MAC Eyebrow pencil in Spiked
Rimmel eyekohl in white

Lips:
MAC 15 Minutes lipstick
MAC Liplacquer in Babied


Let me know what you think!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 10, 2006)

love ur eye ,lips and cheek!!also in love with ur hair & dress ~~~love this look so much!!!!!


----------



## Bey28 (Dec 10, 2006)

*OOOHH. Very pretty!*

Absolutely stunning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Would you mind describing where on the eye the colors were placed.  I would love to try and replicate this.


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the way you did you eyes, ur look is very well put together, but the blush is a bit harsh imo...please dont think Im being rude or anything...I love your
posts


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 10, 2006)

this is GORGEOUS!!  I love Steel Blue but I hardly ever use it.  Perhaps I'll try and recreate something like this!!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 10, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 10, 2006)

i like the mu and the hair is really awesome


----------



## veilchen (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, Steel Blue looks so smashing with your eye and hair colour! Sooo lovely!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 10, 2006)

Luvly


----------



## user79 (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I like the way you did you eyes, ur look is very well put together, but the blush is a bit harsh imo...please dont think Im being rude or anything...I love your
posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't worry, you're not being rude at all.

I agree the blush is more than I would usually apply, however, we were going to a dark club so I definitely applied more because in a darker setting it won't show up nearly as much as this.


----------



## user79 (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bey28* 

 
_Absolutely stunning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Would you mind describing where on the eye the colors were placed.  I would love to try and replicate this._

 
It was actually pretty simple. I applied the Paint as a base, then White pig. from the crease to the browbone and extending it a bit beyond the eye. Then came the Sea Me shadestick on the lids up to the crease, and as a thick liner on my lower lashline.

Then I applied Steel Blue pig. very liberally on the lid, blending it up to the crease, and on the lower lash line, basically covering the Sea Me shadestick.

Then I used my 222 brush to apply the Carbon to the crease, using windshield wiper motions, concentrating especially on the outer eye crease to make it more dark.

Then I used the 219 pencil brush to apply carbon to the outer side of the lower lashline.


----------



## caligirl (Dec 10, 2006)

You are beautiful! You also have great skin. How do you care for it?


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 10, 2006)

WOW!! this is so gorgeous!


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 10, 2006)

AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I especially love the cheeks.


----------



## Armyofonetiger (Dec 10, 2006)

This is beautiful! Now I've got to get Steel Blue...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 10, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## lie.fake.money- (Dec 10, 2006)

wowww that looks so gorgeous. you've always been one of my most favorite makeup people to look at. everything is so pretty on you. I have a request, i was looking through your fotds and there was one that you did using overgrown, and a dark colour in the crease and it looked really cool, and i cant find it. if you still have a pic of that could you post it again pleeeeeease!!


----------



## Niki (Dec 10, 2006)

i love this pic


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 10, 2006)

GIRL IM IN LOVE WITH UR TWIGGY LOOK...AND NOW THIS!!!!!! ur talented!! and ur so gorgeous...ur cheek bones are to die for...amazing


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 10, 2006)

yay you're back!! this is HOT and your cheeks are TO DIE FOR. looove it


----------



## kimb (Dec 10, 2006)

This looks fabulouse as most of your looks do!
Im loooving it!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2006)

As always you're gorgeous. I love your looks. I'd love to see a tutorial for this, and I'm sure several others would agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like this foundation almost as much as the BM on you.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 10, 2006)

Your eyebrows look absolutely amazing.  They definitely bring out your face and place more attention on your beautiful eyes and makeup.  I love them!

And I have Steel Blue and never have used.  You've officially inspired me to use one of these nights I go out.  :]


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Don't worry, you're not being rude at all.

I agree the blush is more than I would usually apply, however, we were going to a dark club so I definitely applied more because in a darker setting it won't show up nearly as much as this._

 
a ha! now i see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur beautiful as always and i _was_ going to ask about the heavy blush but u answered that question


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 11, 2006)

you & your makeup is really pretty!
ooh, are you changing your hair? i like it now. =)


----------



## courtneycakes (Dec 11, 2006)

you are soo pretty!i love it!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 11, 2006)

Very pretty! I'm glad to see you posting again.


----------



## star1692 (Dec 11, 2006)

You are always so amazingly beautiful and your make up is freaking awesome girl!


----------



## mistella (Dec 11, 2006)

That's hot! You look awesome


----------



## Ambi (Dec 11, 2006)

Yet again an amazing look from you, makes me wish I could pull off blues :]


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 11, 2006)

Yay your back!!!!!!!!! I missed your FOTD's they are always fabulous!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 11, 2006)

I love the eyes. The blush could be toned down though. But it's hot.


----------



## faifai (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great! Even if the blush IS intense, it blends perfectly and looks like a doll.


----------



## k_im (Dec 11, 2006)

so hot! so glam! you are soo a celeb lookalike


----------



## Eoraptor (Dec 11, 2006)

What an amazing job!  Great use of blush.


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lie.fake.money-* 

 
_wowww that looks so gorgeous. you've always been one of my most favorite makeup people to look at. everything is so pretty on you. I have a request, i was looking through your fotds and there was one that you did using overgrown, and a dark colour in the crease and it looked really cool, and i cant find it. if you still have a pic of that could you post it again pleeeeeease!!_

 
Hmm I think you must be confusing me with someone, I don't own Overgrown.


Thanks for the feedback people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always love the friendly vibe on Specktra.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 11, 2006)

So, so, so pretty as usual! Did you change your hairstyle? Something looks different (in a good way)


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2006)

Not really changed my hair much, it's just growing really long and I straightened it and made a centre part. Usually I part it on the side, maybe that's why it looks different?


----------



## Daligani (Dec 11, 2006)

Ahhh, when you replied to my post, I had no idea who you were.. but, now I know. I've seen your posts here many times before (long time lurker - and I thank you _tremendously_ for the camera tutorial), and I've always been in awe of your skin!!!! It's freakin gorgeous. Well, you're gorgeous in general, but, your skin just amazes me.

Anyway..

My first thought was that you were a little heavy on the blush, but, then I read where you were going to a club so that made sense.. 
This is a beautiful look!! I'm really _loving_ the steel blue with your eyes. Carbon looks almost just like BE Onyx to me.. that's good to know since I have alot of it


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 11, 2006)

Aww Juls , you look abosolutly STUNNING


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caligirl* 

 
_You are beautiful! You also have great skin. How do you care for it?_

 
I actually don't have great skin. I don't get pimples and stuff a lot but I suffer from allergies and sometimes I get hives and itchy spots all over my body if I eat something I react to. It sucks.

The best advice I can give for skincare is don't overload on skin products, you can actually over-care your skin as well. Also, use a moisturizer with SPF in it. I use it daily, even in winter, so I don't get premature aging.


----------



## vividified (Dec 11, 2006)

im loving the blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looks beautiful on you


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 11, 2006)

Amazing that color blue really compliments you.


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 11, 2006)

Perfect as always.


----------



## Simi (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow it's great


----------



## delovely (Dec 11, 2006)

pretty!! and your hair looks really good too!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!  I love the steel blue on you.  I always enjoy looking at your FOTDs!


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 13, 2006)

love it. very nice! and your hair looks lovely! i've been wearing my hair almost the same. middle part with the longer grown out bangs.


----------



## umsaeed77 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lovely And Nice Hair Color


----------



## BlueRose (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks...i love blue


----------



## Katja (Dec 13, 2006)

Ich liebe the eye color!  I am actually looking for a color similar to that, but in e/s form.  Sort of like a peacocky type color, teal I guess. 

I must get Carbon, it's been on my list now, and it def. is a must have.

I also love that Babied, now it's on my list. lol

You are stunning, and I always enjoy your makeup ideas.


----------



## Katura (Dec 14, 2006)

You look great! Nice to see you abck, look forward to more!!!

That color looks gorgeous on you, and your skin looks more than amazing!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 15, 2006)

you look so pretty, I love the blue and the glowy cheeks.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 16, 2006)

Classy and beautiful


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 16, 2006)

Gorgeous!
Thanks!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 16, 2006)

looks gorgeous


----------



## Dawn (Dec 16, 2006)

Very pretty as usual!!  Always enjoy your pic's!!


----------



## dacostas4 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful!  Love love love the eyes!


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 16, 2006)

work it doll, work it!!! you have such incredible beauty and talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gotta love this look on you


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the lovely comments, you girls rock!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 17, 2006)

You are such a doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I really love your face! And your MU is sooo hot!!!
Really great job, girl!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Dec 18, 2006)

I love every look that you do!


----------



## susanv567 (Dec 18, 2006)

Soo beautiful! I love it!!


----------



## Esperanza (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey how you're doin'? Glad you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your eyes makeup is really well done, as usual! You look so glamour on the last pic, it's lovely. I hope to see other pics from you soon!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 28, 2006)

Love it!!


----------



## L0VELY (Dec 28, 2006)

I LOVE your makeup!


----------



## Saints (Dec 28, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 28, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 28, 2006)

Rock that blue! love it!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 30, 2006)

Very Pretty!!!!!!


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 22, 2008)

I totally love this look!! You should do a tutorial on it!! PLEEEEASSEEEE


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoTPiNk2* 

 
_I totally love this look!! You should do a tutorial on it!! PLEEEEASSEEEE_

 
That would be awesome - I have steel blue pigment and no idea what to do with it.  *le sigh*


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Aug 22, 2008)

Love this look! And I'm so happy that I have Steel Blue too! The color is just awsome!


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

God, your skills are amazing.  I wish I could do my eyes like you do!! Beautiful!!


----------



## charlieee (Aug 23, 2008)

i love everything bout this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## magia (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, your look is so flawless! I love the magic that you do to your skin, dunno what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What it actually is? I love the lipcolour and eyes too!


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 23, 2008)

SOOO pretty... DID you get something 'done' to your lips- they look extra full? lol  *you don't have to tell* LOL


----------



## chermosa (Aug 23, 2008)

-


----------



## midget (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW ridiculously beautiful


----------



## girlstar (Aug 23, 2008)

I love this look.. I wish I had the guts to try and pull something like this off. You look flawless as always!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 23, 2008)

GORGEOUS! I am not a blue eye makeup lover but this is to die for


----------

